# Topics > Robotics > Robotics simulator >  Construct is the place in the cloud for the creation of robotics simulations using the most popular simulators in the market, Barcelona, Spain

## Airicist

Website - theconstructsim.com

youtube.com/TheConstruct

facebook.com/theconstructsim

twitter.com/_theconstruct_

linkedin.com/company/the-construct

Co-founder and CTO - Ricardo Tellez

----------


## Airicist

What is the Construct?

Published on May 15, 2015




> This is the first promotional video of The Construct. 
> In less than 2 minutes you will discover what The Construct offers to the robotics simulation world in a Fast and Furious full of passion promotional video!

----------


## Airicist

Ricardo Tellez pitch for robot launch

Uploaded on Jun 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robot Race to Hawaii Contest Webinar

Published on Nov 18, 2015




> This webinar explains how the Robot Race to Hawaii Contest works. How to participate, how to win, how to ask questions. For more information, you can also check our blog post at
> "Robot Race to Hawaii Contest (How to)"

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot Race to Hawaii Contest"

by Ricardo Tellez
November 24, 2015

----------

